# Adding Apple CarPlay to 2018 X3



## LyndaR (11 mo ago)

Hi All,
We just bought a 2018 X3 in December and didn't think we'd mind not having CarPlay. But we find the GPS navigator that comes with this car not up to par, and we want to connect with our phones. I saw one thread about this but it ended 6 mos ago, so although I posted on that thread, I'm starting a new one too.
How do we go about adding CarPlay? If someone has precise info, I'll take it! 
Thank,
Lynda


----------



## Joev1962 (Jul 27, 2021)

I bought a BIMMERTECH MMI Prime carplay upgrade kit. It's at home waiting to be installed but luckily there are videos posted on YouTube and on their website. Hopefully it will work out fine.


----------



## LyndaR (11 mo ago)

Thank you! We’ll check it out. When you’re done installing let me know how it went. If you have the time.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

LyndaR said:


> Hi All,
> We just bought a 2018 X3 in December and didn't think we'd mind not having CarPlay. But we find the GPS navigator that comes with this car not up to par, and we want to connect with our phones. I saw one thread about this but it ended 6 mos ago, so although I posted on that thread, I'm starting a new one too.
> How do we go about adding CarPlay? If someone has precise info, I'll take it!
> Thank,
> Lynda


if you have evo 5 o6 is easy method to add carplay, just need be sure that wifi is in the car
you can load packet fake cerificated in order to code carplay


----------

